# Painful heavy periods on Clomid?



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya all, hope everyone is well.

I am currently on cycle 2 of Clomid on cycle day 3 and the period that i am experiencing is awful. Ive been in agony since cd1 and all day today i have had terrible clots (sorry!) But they seem to be thiick, like rubber! I just wondered if any of the other Clomid girls experienced anything like this? Its freaking me out. Im not sure if its the Clomid doing it to me or something else?

Thanks girls,

Keeley x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Keeley. Sounds like your having a tough time! My periods are quite the opposite, very light, last only a couple of days instead of a whole week, and I gone from roughly a 30 day cycle to just 24 days!! I'm on my 4th cycle of clomid and it hasn't done anything like what you are describing! Sorry not sure if this was helpful or not. If you get too concerned, phone your clinic, that is what they are there for. Clomid doesn't suit everyone! Hope you get sorted, good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry you're feeling so rough with your period 

Unfortunately it is one of the side effects of clomid... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Hot water bottle or heated wheatbag...a warm bath and some paracetamol...hopefully the pain will ease up soon.

Take care...and good luck 
Natasha


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep  my af was like that, too.. they've always been heavy and painful, but [tmi] I did find more clotting and more acute pain as opposed to the dull, heavy ache I normally had. If you're worried, call the clinic, bute .. but I would try what Minxy advised first  Personally,I couldn't bathe, but the hot water botty helped and also not staying in one position for too long but rather walking about whenever possible [ painkillers don't work for af pain for me, unfortunately  ]

Hope it eases quickly!


----------



## eveywoo77 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya  I have the same very heavy painful AF with loads of large thick clots (TMI sorry) that are mega painful to pass, My fert clinichas told me to take 75mg asprin with my main meal everyday as sometimes it clotty AF can be a sign that your lining is to thick for egg to burrow into but it will also ease the clotting and it can do you no harm hope this helps a little xx


----------

